# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Ip

## ugly

Hello guys

I live in europe and i got some IP products,test p.tren a,test c and i havnt used these products in years. So, have anyone any experience with the new line up? Ive used many differnt brands but the IP tren is a bright oil solution,the other i have used are a much darkere solution. 

If anyone have any info on IP products please let me know before i buy more:-)

----------


## austinite

can you post some pictures?

----------


## DanB

colour means very little to be honest it can vary depending on carriers etc

----------


## ugly

Hope this is helpful!

----------


## Metalject

IP is well-known for being one of the largest UG brands on earth but also one of the worst. Under-dosing, bacteria and outright fakes have been common problems with IP for as long as I can remember.

----------


## spywizard

you should try their pgcl.. good times..

----------


## ugly

I will check with my suplier,i can get all the IP products but i will test the tren and test c and p before i buy other products. I have heard all the nasty stuff about IP but i have also heard the good stuff so im left with checking it out for my self as i i always do :-)

----------


## optionsdude

I've been using their anastrozole (.5mg weekly) and just had BW done recently and estrogen is in check. I bought some of their var and T3 but haven't ran it yet.

----------


## ugly

Okey good,post your experience with var and t3 when you know how they are :-)

Anybody tried BD now?ive heard that they are under another UG now? How about Phenom?anybody heard or tried that brand? I think its eastern europe made.....

----------


## Pac Man

The problem I don't think is with IP cutting gear, it's with their resellers and and reshippers.
Allot of IP resellers make their own gear and slap an IP label on it. Just the way the world works.
As for Tren , I've seen it come in many colors. I got tren that was damn near clear once and it made me think but I ran it anyways and it turned out being some of the best tren I've ever run. Got the cough, the retard strength and everything else associated with tren. It was ACE btw. Never seen E in any light colors

----------


## ugly

> The problem I don't think is with IP cutting gear, it's with their resellers and and reshippers.
> Allot of IP resellers make their own gear and slap an IP label on it. Just the way the world works.
> As for Tren, I've seen it come in many colors. I got tren that was damn near clear once and it made me think but I ran it anyways and it turned out being some of the best tren I've ever run. Got the cough, the retard strength and everything else associated with tren. It was ACE btw. Never seen E in any light colors


Yes i think you are right about the resellers! I started on IP products almost two weeks ago,used Diamond before that and i was really satisfied with their tren e test e and tren aand deca ,so i hope IP also will do a good job for me :7up:

----------

